# No Medicaid yet :[



## HalPal

I'm 10 weeks pregnant and still haven't been to the doctor yet. My Medicaid is still processing and I am still waiting for a call back! I'm very worried about the heartbeat or if there even is one. I still have morning sickness and many symptoms. 

There is no bleeding but I'm still being a worry wart! Do you think I'll be okay not seeing a doctor for about one more week? Or should I go to the emergency room so my worrying doesn't get to me? I found out I was pregnant probably 2 weeks ago and this Medicaid is taking forever to get and there are like a billion steps to it all. Most importantly I'm waiting for my mother to send me my birth certificate and when I get that I can finally set up an appointment with a caseworker. 

You would think since I'm pregnant they could make this a bit more simple so I could get my first appointment asap?


----------



## amygwen

I applied for Medicaid in February 2010, didn't actually receive any paperwork or medicaid cards until April 2010. But I was still able to go to the dr's office and Medicaid would pay any bill I had from February onwards because that's when I applied for it. You should double check, I'm not sure if it varies in different states, but most doctors office will be understandable of that and will allow you to have an appointment with no insurance until you hear from Medicaid!


----------



## prettymomtobe

don't feel bad ; i still have yet to turn my paperwork for medicaid in and i'm 10 weeks pregnant. i really need to get to a doctor though so i decided to call around today and i'm going to this clinic that bases your co-pay on either your pay or your spouses. my bf doesn't make hardly anything so my pay will be low. call around and see what your options are.


----------



## HalPal

prettymomtobe said:


> don't feel bad ; i still have yet to turn my paperwork for medicaid in and i'm 10 weeks pregnant. i really need to get to a doctor though so i decided to call around today and i'm going to this clinic that bases your co-pay on either your pay or your spouses. my bf doesn't make hardly anything so my pay will be low. call around and see what your options are.

*Whew* Thank ya ma'am, glad to know I'm not alone. My boyfriend and I however are not married yet. No job yet, just moved to a new state and just getting my feet wet here. I did call a free clinic and they put me on a 3 month waiting list. When they told me this I basically laughed at them because there is no way I'm waiting 3 months! Hopefully I can find a place that will take me in some time this week or next. I've been dealing with some nasty costumer service people for my Medicaid...


----------



## prettymomtobe

HalPal said:


> prettymomtobe said:
> 
> 
> don't feel bad ; i still have yet to turn my paperwork for medicaid in and i'm 10 weeks pregnant. i really need to get to a doctor though so i decided to call around today and i'm going to this clinic that bases your co-pay on either your pay or your spouses. my bf doesn't make hardly anything so my pay will be low. call around and see what your options are.
> 
> *Whew* Thank ya ma'am, glad to know I'm not alone. My boyfriend and I however are not married yet. No job yet, just moved to a new state and just getting my feet wet here. I did call a free clinic and they put me on a 3 month waiting list. When they told me this I basically laughed at them because there is no way I'm waiting 3 months! Hopefully I can find a place that will take me in some time this week or next. I've been dealing with some nasty costumer service people for my Medicaid...Click to expand...

i shouldnt really of put the word spouse. i shoulda said your bf's income. it doesnt matter if your not married, you live off his income so they wanna know what it is. i feel you on the waiting thing. thank god i dont have to wait 3 months. but the clinic i called cant take me til april 13th ; i'll be 14 weeks by then! :wacko:


----------



## HalPal

prettymomtobe said:


> HalPal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymomtobe said:
> 
> 
> don't feel bad ; i still have yet to turn my paperwork for medicaid in and i'm 10 weeks pregnant. i really need to get to a doctor though so i decided to call around today and i'm going to this clinic that bases your co-pay on either your pay or your spouses. my bf doesn't make hardly anything so my pay will be low. call around and see what your options are.
> 
> *Whew* Thank ya ma'am, glad to know I'm not alone. My boyfriend and I however are not married yet. No job yet, just moved to a new state and just getting my feet wet here. I did call a free clinic and they put me on a 3 month waiting list. When they told me this I basically laughed at them because there is no way I'm waiting 3 months! Hopefully I can find a place that will take me in some time this week or next. I've been dealing with some nasty costumer service people for my Medicaid...Click to expand...
> 
> i shouldnt really of put the word spouse. i shoulda said your bf's income. it doesnt matter if your not married, you live off his income so they wanna know what it is. i feel you on the waiting thing. thank god i dont have to wait 3 months. but the clinic i called cant take me til april 13th ; i'll be 14 weeks by then! :wacko:Click to expand...

Ooh, at least there is a date set! I've been feeling guilty for not taking any prenatal vitamins or anything. I have been drinking things high in B12 vitamins and eating chicken, fruits and veggies. Stay sane girl, I feel you. how are your symptoms?


----------



## x__amour

Strange. I received a temporary Medicaid card immediately and the actual cards not long after. Hmm. I think you should be okay but if you're truly worried, I'd go to the ER. Better safe than sorry.
:hugs:


----------



## prettymomtobe

HalPal said:


> prettymomtobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HalPal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymomtobe said:
> 
> 
> don't feel bad ; i still have yet to turn my paperwork for medicaid in and i'm 10 weeks pregnant. i really need to get to a doctor though so i decided to call around today and i'm going to this clinic that bases your co-pay on either your pay or your spouses. my bf doesn't make hardly anything so my pay will be low. call around and see what your options are.
> 
> *Whew* Thank ya ma'am, glad to know I'm not alone. My boyfriend and I however are not married yet. No job yet, just moved to a new state and just getting my feet wet here. I did call a free clinic and they put me on a 3 month waiting list. When they told me this I basically laughed at them because there is no way I'm waiting 3 months! Hopefully I can find a place that will take me in some time this week or next. I've been dealing with some nasty costumer service people for my Medicaid...Click to expand...
> 
> i shouldnt really of put the word spouse. i shoulda said your bf's income. it doesnt matter if your not married, you live off his income so they wanna know what it is. i feel you on the waiting thing. thank god i dont have to wait 3 months. but the clinic i called cant take me til april 13th ; i'll be 14 weeks by then! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, at least there is a date set! I've been feeling guilty for not taking any prenatal vitamins or anything. I have been drinking things high in B12 vitamins and eating chicken, fruits and veggies. Stay sane girl, I feel you. how are your symptoms?Click to expand...

lol i'm pretty sane, i have a smart head on my shoulders, usually, lol. my smptoms actually are a lot better. i dont have nausea anymore. i can usually eat now. sometimes i just dont want to though. my mood swings are pretty bad and i have abdominal cramps but thats about it. i can tolerate it. how about you?


----------



## aidensxmomma

amygwen said:


> I applied for Medicaid in February 2010, didn't actually receive any paperwork or medicaid cards until April 2010. But I was still able to go to the dr's office and Medicaid would pay any bill I had from February onwards because that's when I applied for it. You should double check, I'm not sure if it varies in different states, but most doctors office will be understandable of that and will allow you to have an appointment with no insurance until you hear from Medicaid!

The law is the same in Wisconsin and Michigan. :)


----------



## BrEeZeY

no drs office can refuse u service because u are unable to pay... its a law...u can set up a payment plan that hopefully ur insurance will back date and pay, i would make an aptmnt and explain u need to be seen but u dnt have money and ur applied for insurance and they should get u in... good luck! i would also call medicaid and explain u need to know NOW! i did when i was pregnant with my son and they moved it along faster as i called every day lol


----------

